# Laser Resection of Ureteral Tumor and Ablation



## RainyDaze (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm fairly new to Urology coding and I'm not sure on this one.  Doc describes it as laser resection of ureteral tumor and ablation.  It looks like he took several biopsies and then lasered the remaining tumor.  I cannot find a code for laser of tumor in the ureter.  Here is part of the op note.

_then switched back to the 30 degree cystoscope. A 6Fr ureteral catheter into the bladder through the cystoscope. A 0.035 Benson guidewire was advanced through the ureteral catheter, into the left distal ureter. Using fluoroscopic guidance, the guidewire was advanced into the renal collecting system. The 6Fr catheter was removed, and the wire was sheathed for safety access. The cystoscope was removed and a semi-rigid ureteroscope was advanced into the bladder and into the distal ureter. The tumor was identified at this time 5-6cm from the UO, itself was approximately 1.5cm in size. Multiple biopsies were performed with a basket and grasper. I then used a 365 micro homium laser fiber was used to destroyed the remainder of the tumor completely. The flexible ureteroscope was advanced over a wire into the collecting system under fluoroscopic guidance. Initial exam revealed no tumors throughout the pelvis, collecting system or ureter._

Any thoughts???


----------



## RainyDaze (Sep 20, 2012)

Would either 52354 or 52355 be appropriate??


----------

